# Residency request



## Okngt (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I am Egyptian femeal, and am planning to merry a portgouies man who I knew for over 4 years now.
I work as an administrative prosecutor attorney in Egypt, which is a judicial job here.
My plane was to never quiet my job and keep one foot in Egypt and the other in Portugal, until we really make up our mind on what's better for us.
Then We have been told by an Egyptian immigration lawyer that me being in a judicial job, forbids me from entering Portugal or any EU country for security reasons, not just that but even if I quiet my job in the future it wouldn't make any difference. Because military and judicial jobs are never allowed. Is this true?
He told us also that this is some kind of unwritten rule, it's just that embassies are instructed to refuse residency visas for people like me.
For me this crucial because if I was not allowed into Portugal it means that we should live in Egypt on my salary for sometime until he is able to get a job here so I can not risk losing my job.
Had anyone faced similar issue? Can you advise me with a trusted lawyer who's awear of these matters?
Dose it make a difference that am from a middle eastern country?
Please note, that administrative prosecution authority in Egypt is in no way concerned with national security here, so how come I be a threat to other countries security?
Am sorry for asking too many questions, but it just doesn't make since to me, I would appreciate it if you help me understand. 
Thank you,


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

why not contact the Portuguese Embasy and ask the.
You will need a visa to enter Portugal so a god reason to call and ask for details


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Then We have been told by an Egyptian immigration lawyer that me being in a judicial job, forbids me from entering Portugal or any EU country for security reasons, not just that but even if I quiet my job in the future it wouldn't make any difference. Because military and judicial jobs are never allowed. Is this true?

To the best of my knowledge there is no written or unwritten rule like this and would be against the whole ethos of free movement between EU countries of EU Citizens and their Non EU family.

Their is although a clampdown on marriages of convenience so if you marry you must make certain that everything is correct and above board

As Siobhán says check with Portuguese Embassy first


----------



## Okngt (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you canoman and Siobhan for your input. Visiting the embassy was my first step and I was told there is no such thing but, when the same lawyer said its some kind of unwritten rule. It made me worried.
For me I thought it's a very unjust rule and didn't see the point of it, just wanted to make sure from you guys.
And am sure if my job is not a problem, everything should go smoothly.
Thank you once again


----------

